# Kayak Cart



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Evening ya'll! I was wondering if anyone would share their ideas on how to fab a cart for my Ride. Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Pictures would be great as well! Thanks!


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=76434

there is how i did mine, if you have any questions let me know, i recently found another seeder that the wheelbase is wider so i am going to make another one so I have one for each yak! good luck


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pic and the idea!


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine is similar to Tripps. I used a couple of vertical pieces of PVC that go through the scupper holes, so I do not need to put a strap on it. I spent a total of about $25 on mine including 10" knobby tires from Harbor Freight for $6 each. I'll even help you build it if you want. Only takes about an hour or so once you get it laid out. Let me know. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow, I am at work today.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,

I went to a county recyce center this morning to see If I can find a tricycle with wide wheels. I did not see it. I am going to go Toy-r-Us. I have a good kart. but I need a kart with wide wheels forlong sandy beach. I will let you know when I find wide wheels.

Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

a few years ago I had made a cart for my canoe and found that air filled replacement wheels for a wheelbarrow worked better on sand. check home and garden stores, Tractor Supply, Agway... etc. they come in various sizes and price ranges.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the all the ideas! The idea that Sooty has sounds pretty good. I've seen some with Pneumatic wheels and they work good on everything except sand. I'd appreciate all help in figuring which one would be best. I think I'm going with the kind that fits through the scupper holes, though. They seem to be more reliable with no straps and should break down easier as well. Thanks to everybody for the great ideas!

Jason


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

My cart has uprights that go through the scupper holes. I had to epoxy a dowel into the PVC after one upright broke when I hit a hole with a wheel. I scavenged the wheels from an old BBQ grill. I think it cost me less than $10 to make it If you need me, I will take pics and post them later. do a google search, there are lots of ideas out there.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

We use old powerwheels from the kids battery operated hummers, barbie jeeps etc. but they sound like gigantic empty trash cans rollin down the street at 2am hahaha


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Not too sure if the pics will work, but I'm giving it the old college try. This is the $25 +/- cart that I built. There was some trial and error, but it works great, even in sand.


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Craigs list-Sunday-Baltimore-Boats-$20


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm going to make one like vbfdsooty recommended, but I'm going to add an addition to mine. That one looks simple enough and looks quite stable. Of course, who cares about stability when all you are doing is dragging it across the ground. 

Question: vbfdsooty- does it break down to fit in your yak or do you take it back to your ride?

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I heard that it will stress the scuppers and may crack and leak.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Wannabe, no, my cart does not break down, but you could probably do that with some engineering. I just take it back to the truck. Good luck building it. Let me know if you need some help. BTW: What addition are you going to add? A kickstand possibly?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Ski's ! Think about it.....it glides across all surfaces....just a novelty....thanks for the offer of help, might take you up on it!

Jason


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

THx for the tip..BB ! Where did you hear that at? Through the grapevine or a legit source? Will look into that. Thanks again!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I had one that I made that fit my scuppers it never caused any problem to the scuppers but since it was made from 3/4 pvc it finally broke a 1/2 mile from my truck of course we had the kayak completely loaded with fishing stuff and coolers and it made it a mile out through soft sand and the 1/2 mile back. But the only other draw back to a scupper type is that it will only fit one kind of boat and since my dad has a different kind of kayak now too so I will be rebuilding it with 1 1/2 pvc so that I can use it for either kayak. Also I use 10" pneumatic tires from harborfrieght and they do great even on sand.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wannabeangler said:


> THx for the tip..BB ! Where did you hear that at? Through the grapevine or a legit source? Will look into that. Thanks again!


John Oast mentioned it when I was building mine to fit the scupper holes.
He is a Ocean Kayak Rep.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i had to make 2 for my redfish and tarpon, tryed pvc sch 80 but that snaped so i used 1/2" galv. nipples. wrapped the nipples with silicone tape. only had 1 pair of wheels so i used quick release pins to change the wheels. worked well on road or sand


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thx SurfnSam for the idea for the quick release on the wheels! Another great idea! With all the input from all of ya'lls diff sets of wheels, I shouldn't have much of a problem building mine. Thanks again to all!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

vbfdsooty- can you give me a call sometime and let me know how/what you used to secure the wheels?

# 757-508-3477

I was thinking about a long piece of a metal rod or even long lag bolts. What would you suggest? Call anytime. In the mean while, I'm going to go give it a shot with what I have.

Thanks again to everyone for their great ideas and suggestions!

Jason


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

use 1/2 electrical conduit, fits 5/8" axles


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

1/2" conduit ya' say, huh? Thanks Surfnsam! I made mine with elbows at the bottom and 2 horizontal cross members. How would you suggest I attach the wheels? Should I take off the elbows and put in a "T" at each end or could I drill a 1/2" or 5/8" hole in the elbows and run the conduit through the holes for a 3rd type of cross member? I'm kinda torn between the two options. Thanks for the advice Surfnsam!

What about putting 2 lag bolts at the same diameter through the elbows? Think that might work?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I just used a piece of all thread rod and put double nuts on the wheels so the nuts won't back off as the wheels turn. I am going to change it out for the conduit though, it will be a better fit. Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I put the newly constructed cart on my homepage. Tell me what you think. Thanks for all of the wonderful bits and pieces of info from everyone!

If you want to....go to page 2. Picture is there.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

How's this? Thanks for the tips and recommendations!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like you could also play horse balls with that thing


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

thing looks nice, where did you find those tires?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

tripp said:


> thing


he said thing ha ha just pokin fun looks a little tall which causes stress on your verticles and the holes in the boat. Im like horizontal support and a ratchet strap. Let us know how it works out.Dang I need to take a pic of mine but yoo already seen it.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I think it is a little to tall you want it just tall enough that when picking up the front the back doesn't drag. If it is tall it will be harder to get on and off of a loaded kayak, flex to much, and be likely to tip over if going down a step oddly slopped hill. I found all that from experience and had to go back and make it shorter and wider.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

You will probably want some horizontal supports. Where you have those caps, you can add a tee and put some additional support there. Look back at my pictures, you'll see what I am talking about.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Like the Bling Bling Gold rims


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice attempt... I agree on it being a little tall and the need for supports.. thats alot of stress being put on the scupper hole posts especially if you get into some soft sand. I do like the wheels, nice and wide should work well in the sand.
Wheelbase looks wide enough that you might be able to rotate the wheelbase assy towards the rear and rest the yak on the other cross brace as well as the scupper hole posts. then there would be 2 points of contact, and lower center of gravity. you can put some foam around the cross brace too so its not right on the pvc.
Not trying to put you down tho.... we all learn from trial and error.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

News Flash...Harbor Freight has those tires on sale for $4.99. I have drug mine through sand and haven't had any issues. Pretty cheap if you ask me. I think the sale includes the white wheels along with the one's with the "bling."


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and the comments! I'll adjust as time goes on. I'm going to add 2 pieces of all thread to give it some structural support. They will go from the bottom horizontal piece up through the upper horizontal piece and continue into the PVC pieces that go through my scuppers. It might weigh a bit, but it will be sturdy! I shall see.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Mind you, it is only 15" tall from ground to underside of kayak.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Trial and error is the other way to learn if something works or not. Ya'll were right! It is to tall... I'm going to cut it down to the lower crossmember and see how that works. Off I go!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Cducer- thx for that vital piece of advice! That's what I'm going to do! I'll post some more pix when it's......finished again...lol


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Finn

~Looks like you could also play horse balls with that thing~ 


Silly me, But I have no clue what in the hell that is...

Horse balls are not to be played with.....


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.horseballsgame.com/


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thx Baitslinin ! That's some funny **** ! The game must have been invented by a lonely farmer in the Mid-West.... Did you read it? They even have a sack.....I mean zippered pouch....to put yer balls in after yer dun playin with'em...lol


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

never heard it called horseballs before... I have always seen it called ladderball.... although horseballs is funnier


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry wannabe. i used tees with reducer bushings that i reamed out so the 1/2" conduit would fit through then a little spacer then the wheel, drilled a hole in the conduit for a retaining pin 4 1.5 tees, 6 1.5" x .5 red bushings 2 .5x 6" galv nipples all bushings are glue x thread. yours looks great but the tees and a full length axle makes the cart very strong. i did not glue the top bushings in case they broke they would be easily replaced


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Wannabe i hope you don't mess you scuppers up. 
Looks like there is a lot of play there with the bottom of the yak con-caved like that.
I changed my mind on mine after fishyaker on wkfa. Mentioned that to me and made it with horizontal supports and two straps to hold my t-15 .like big fin posted.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah...I agree.....I screwed up and made it to tall! You know what was fun about that?.....NOTHING....lol I've since cut it down and added arms for the yak to sit on. I'll put up those pix soon. Preesh to all for the tid bits of info ya'll have given me! Later !


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wannabeangler said:


> Yeah...I agree.....I screwed up and made it to tall! You know what was fun about that?.....NOTHING....lol I've since cut it down and added arms for the yak to sit on. I'll put up those pix soon. Preesh to all for the tid bits of info ya'll have given me! Later !


That's a nice yak.You won't regret that!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Preesh BB !


----------

